# Yellow lab sick swollen lips ??? please help



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi I am noticing somethign strange in one of my yellow labs .. I feel lips are swollen.. not sure it was there before...
The fish eats and swims around but sometimes it goes under the rocks..
Any one please help?? which medication I should use and what kind of disease is this?


----------



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

another picture


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It may be Flexibacter columnaris which is a bacterial infection and the swollen lips is often seen in this illness.

Check out This topic for how to treat Columnaris in the explanation in the 2nd post of the topic.

You need to take immediate action if that is what this is and definitely lower the tank temperature NOW to 76F if you have to wait on medications to arrive. You can add the aquarium salt as directed in the post by Robin.


----------



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

Thanks .. dropped teh temperature added some salt waiting for the meds... 
for the time being added some ick cure solution...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Why did you add ick cure solution?


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

Not sure what you have coming for meds, but whatever it is, get the fish to eat some med treated food. Waiting for absorption from tank water is unlikely to have any result with duck lips. I have cured fish in the past with a mix of Tetracyclene, epsom salt, Boyds VitaChem saturated into the fish food. No probs if other fish eat some as well. That said, I have also had the same treatment fail, or perhaps prolong the inevitable. Its a nasty disease, more often fatal than not. Best of luck.


----------



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

Ick cure had nitrofurazone so I thought it might help...
Somebody mentioned furan2 is good so waiting on those


----------



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

Update: with aquarium salt and ick cure solution and melafix .the fish is doing good so far .. the swollen lips reduced half than it's previous and the fish is active as well ...I think I got lucky.. will treat with furan2 today .. API ick cure also has nitrofurazone same content as furan2 may be that's why it worked


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

When my fish had columnaris, it would get better with each med but when the course of medication was over the columnaris came back. My fish eventually did not make it. Keep up the meds.


----------



## ajiisss (Dec 20, 2019)

Looks like completely cured ... I found the reason why it occurred that fish is under stress from other dominant male yellow mbuna.. need to find a way to avoid aggression


----------

